# snort error: collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

## zara-t

hello all i am using snort-2.9.7.0 i write my own shared object (ruel2329.c) when i run make this error occur:

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

what is happen?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> NAME
> 
>        ld - The GNU linker
> 
> 

 

BAsically your self written code is not production ready. Therefore you have to debug / find the culprint. 

you just can not build the executeable because your build files are not correct for the compiler

----------

